# Fighting Ants During Overseed



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

I overseeded with TTTF on 9/4 and just put more seed down in some thin spots yesterday, but I noticed I have a good amount of ants in the yard. What's my best course of action here? Is it safe to spray Bifen on an overseed this early? Would I be better with granules? Also to note, we have rain coming for the next 3-4 days, so I'm thinking of getting something down today(assuming it's safe for the new grass) and letting the rain help water it in.


----------

